# what are the letters called that ambercrombie and fitch sews on the t-shirts?



## LOVAL (Oct 31, 2009)

i need help with letters the ones that abercrombie and fitch is using or hollister are they stitched on or pressed on and what are they called thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  :: ​


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

sew on appliques


----------



## LOVAL (Oct 31, 2009)

you guys know where i can get it from 
Thanks


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

They have them custom made. If I am thinking correctly they take one big pc. of material then sew the letters on the shirts, then go in and roughly cut around where they sewed letting the extra material around it fray. I think they "cut" around the letters with a laser.

To make it a little more distressed I guess you could tear the material and distress it before hand, then sew it on and continue with the whole process.

Or maybe you are talking about reverse applique? 

Here are some youtube videos that might help.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB3EPj4mWa0[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz0U6t-UzMM&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grfED_uM30c&feature=related[/media]


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

But you could "cut" around the letters with some dull scissors to get a frayed effect. then you wouldn't need the expensive laser.


----------



## LOVAL (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys for the help


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

i always wondered how & where they got their letters from too. thanks for the info. i would love to have a few items in my line w/the frayed, rough look. i think it's cool & fresh to have the retro/vintage look.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

muneca said:


> i always wondered how & where they got their letters from too. thanks for the info. i would love to have a few items in my line w/the frayed, rough look. i think it's cool & fresh to have the retro/vintage look.



http://www.midwestpunch.com/appdistressed.html


----------

